# super g+ tuning tips??



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Does anyone have any tips for race tuning super g+'s (other than going g-3)? I've heard about 'tweaking' the endbell but never knew how to do it. Thanks in advance. Rick @ Rose City Motorplex


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Yes there is...*

Yes there is an end bell tweak.
You have to take apart the entire chassis to do it.

But instead of me explaining it I will send you over to Vargo Speedway
where it is all written out in detail...

Take a look here:
http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/Racing_Tips/racing_tips.html

And scroll down the left side until you reach "Super G+ Hop Up Tips"
(Unless my link sends you directly there...)

Scott


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks so much. Rick


----------

